# Falcon bit replacements?



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Now it would seem, since the aluminum stem/shank is always the same dimensions, that a perfectly fitting replacement bit would be available for them. I'll bet they don't fit them individually when they make them, unlike briar pipes that have to be "special" for each pipe. Probably not possible to buy that separately, but looking at a few ebay Falcons I see some that would be just fine with a new bit, otherwise known as a stem. Or does that not separate from the metal part? :dunno: Never had a Falcon -- I don't think. My father had a couple, but I never did.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The bit is actually connected to the innertube with the use of a press at the factory. I don't think this is easily done at home, any is why there are no replacement bits sold.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> The bit is actually connected to the innertube with the use of a press at the factory. I don't think this is easily done at home, any is why there are no replacement bits sold.


Figures. Thanks, Derrick. I knew it was a fond hope.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Falcon does make a pipe with replaceable mouthpieces, it's the "International". It's not available in the states but you can order it from the UK or perhaps find one on eBay.
It also comes in various shapes; straight, bent, and curved.

Hope this helps,

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Jim, I researched them a bit (no pun intended) when I bought mine. My understanding is the bit is permanently attached to the inner tube and is not user replaceable. I did read on another message board that one gentleman said you can mail your Falcon stem to Falcon in England and they will replace the bit, but I don't know how to go about this nor how much it costs (my guess is it would be cost prohibitive on an eBay estate).


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hell, for $35 you can get a whole new stem. Postage back and forth to England would be that much! :lol:


----------



## Jacksson (Feb 2, 2012)

Having repaired a good number of Ebay Falcons, It is possible to remove the stem by carefully heating the main aluminum body being careful not to melt the stem, and then gently twisting and pulling the stem out. Take care that the center tube loosens at one end or the other(preferably the stem end) so it doesn't crumple. It's only .008" wall thickness! Once removed It can be replaced with a stem blank like that from Pimo pipecraft or another supplier if you have the ability to machine and bore the new piece to fit. Or use a stem from a cannibalized briar pipe. If you purchase and estate pipe that has been taken apart and simply has a loose stem. Clean the parts well and reassemble with a judicious application of 5 minute epoxy. I have also fabricated tools to remove dents from the center tube. Many, many enjoyable wasted hours tinkering with my Falcons. Cost effective? probably not. Fun? absolutely!


----------



## voodoo101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Jacksson said:


> Having repaired a good number of Ebay Falcons, It is possible to remove the stem by carefully heating the main aluminum body being careful not to melt the stem, and then gently twisting and pulling the stem out. Take care that the center tube loosens at one end or the other(preferably the stem end) so it doesn't crumple. It's only .008" wall thickness! Once removed It can be replaced with a stem blank like that from Pimo pipecraft or another supplier if you have the ability to machine and bore the new piece to fit. Or use a stem from a cannibalized briar pipe. If you purchase and estate pipe that has been taken apart and simply has a loose stem. Clean the parts well and reassemble with a judicious application of 5 minute epoxy. I have also fabricated tools to remove dents from the center tube. Many, many enjoyable wasted hours tinkering with my Falcons. Cost effective? probably not. Fun? absolutely!


Please can you outline how you remove dents from the center tube? Please post pictures of you tools. I am ver interested in how you do this. Thank you.


----------



## tiltilton (Apr 27, 2021)

freestoke said:


> Figures. Thanks, Derrick. I knew it was a fond hope.


 My shillelagh stem was brand new a month or so back and the bit slides out easily. It's perfectly removable, and I do so when I clean the pipe. I can't understand why nobody is making replacement bits for the falcon aluminium stems. Seems a terrible waste to have to chuck a good stem once the plastic part has worn out.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

After 10 years, I think he's figured it out or gave up. Lol

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tiltilton (Apr 27, 2021)

LOL. I think you might be right. I was trying to solve this decade old problem for myself today, which is how I found you. At least I can let it be now. Thank you!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

tiltilton said:


> LOL. I think you might be right. I was trying to solve this decade old problem for myself today, which is how I found you. At least I can let it be now. Thank you!


Well, at least your first post was trying to assist a fellow piper. Welcome to the forum

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

